# [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt



## Gast20141127 (20. Dezember 2011)

*[UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Samsung hat heute die finale Liste mit den Geräten bekanntgegeben
die ein Update auf Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich bekommen.
Mit Android4.0 wird die Fragmentierung von Telefonen (Android 2.x) und Tablets (Android3.x)
von Google wieder in eine Version für alle Geräte zusammengeführt.

Als erstes sollen die Smartphones Galaxy S2 und Galaxy Note auf das neue Betriebssystem aktualisiert werden.
Bei diesen beiden wird März bzw. Quartal 1 2012 als Beginn genannt.
Die weiteren Geräte sollen dann im Laufe des Q1/2 folgen.

Die vollständige Liste umfasst folgende Geräte:


Galaxy S II (auch die LTE und LTE-HD Version)
Galaxy Note
Galaxy R (in Österreich bei "Drei" als _Galaxy Royal_ zu haben)
Tab 7.0 Plus
Tab 7.7
Tab 8.9
Tab 10.1
Man setzt also bei Samsung ausschließlich auf Geräte mit Dualcore-Prozessoren.
Besitzer von Telefonen wie dem Galaxy S oder Galaxy S Plus welche durchaus auch leistungsfähig sind
bleibt also nur der Weg über einen Root und darauf zu hoffen was die XDA-Community
an alternativen ROMs wie zB CyanogenMod , MIUI usw. portiert.

Weiterführende Links:
Samsung Offers Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Upgrade for GALAXY devices | SAMSUNG TOMORROW Global
Samsung bringt Android 4.0 im Q1 2012 für Galaxy S2 & Note - AndroidPIT
Samsung: Android 4.0 kommt für Galaxy S2 und Note « DiePresse.com

Android 4.0 Platform Highlights | Android Developers
Android & Windows Phone: Tablets, Apps, & ROMs @ xda-developers



UPDATE vom 21.12. (aktualisiert um 15:50h; neu: ASUS)​
Da es scheinbar immer wieder Unklarheiten gibt welche Smartphones/Tablets ein ICS-Update bekommen
habe ich euch hier noch eine Liste mit anderen Herstellern zusammengestellt.
Die Liste enthält nur Geräte für die der Hersteller ein Update angekündigt hat.
Über alternative CustomRoms informiert euch bitte einfach bei XDA-Developers.
Ich habe diese hier extra nicht mit aufgenommen damit es nicht wieder zu Verwirrungen kommt.

Auch habe ich hier absichtlich keine Termine mit angegeben, da auch die Telefonprovider öfters
noch ihre jeweiligen Anpassungen machen müssen, was dann wieder zu Verzögerungen führen kann.
Ich bitte mir das nachzusehen.
Bei den meisten Herstellern wird jedenfalls wie bei Samsung Q1 bzw. März als Beginn des Updateprozesses genannt.

(Aufzählung laut den aktuellsten Infos die ich finden konnte. Angaben ohne Gewähr [und auch ohne Pistole, gg])

*Acer:* (Quelle A200: klick , A100 & A500 klick)


Acer Iconia Tab A100
Acer Iconia Tab A200
Acer Iconia A500/501
*
Archos:* (Quelle mit Preview-Video: klick)

Archos 80 G9
Archos 101 G9

*ASUS:* (Quelle, mit Bezug auf einen Asus Facebook Beitrag: klick)


Eee Pad Transformer
Eee Pad Transformer Prime
Eee Pad Slider
*
HTC:*(weitere Telefone könnten vielleicht laut Facebook Seite noch folgen, bestätigt sind bis jetzt nur die angeführten: klick)


HTC Sensation
HTC Sensation XL
HTC Sensation XE
HTC Rezound
HTC EVO 3D
HTC EVO Design 4G
HTC Amaze 4G

*LG:* (Quelle AndroidPit vom 28.11.: klick)


Optimus Speed
Optimus Black
Optimus 3D

*Motorola:* (Infos von Motorola: klick)


Motorola Droid RAZR
Motorola Xoom

*Sony Ericsson:*(alle Xperia Modelle aus dem Jahr 2011 - Infos von AreaMobile: klick)


Xperia Arc
Xperia Arc S
Xperia Play
Xperia Neo
Xperia Neo V
Xperia Mini
Xperia Mini Pro
Xperia Active
Xperia Ray
Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman



Hoffe euch damit etwas weitergeholfen zu haben.
Sollten einige Geräte nicht aufgeführt sein die auch ein Update bekommen,
oder welche bei denen es wieder gestrichen wurde,
dann bitte eine kurze PN mit Link zur Quelle an mich.
Ich trage diese nach einer kurzen Überprüfung nach.

mfg

_P.S. Ein Klick auf "Gefällt mir" würde mich natürlich freuen._


----------



## CentaX (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Hat HTC auch schon so ne Liste?
Ich mein, im Kopf zu haben, dass auch das DHD geupdatet wird, kann mich aber gut irren. Wär jedenfalls interessant, da es ja mal der direkte Konkurrent zum Galaxy S1 war, das ja kein neues Update bekommt.

Aber realistisch bleiben - wenn beim Normalbenutzer plötzlich so viel anders ist, guckt der nur doof aus der Wäsche. Ich selber hab mir heute n neues Custom Rom aufgespielt, das ist beim DHD zwar anfangs nicht allzu durchschaubar, aber eigentlich gut machbar. Dann hat man auch Features, die man braucht - und die ersten Beta-ROMS für das DHD mit 4.0 gibt es auch schon! Zwar noch nicht 100%ig funktionsfähig und natürlich ohne Sense, aber es läuft. 

HTC Desire HD - Ice Cream Sandwich - for XDA Beta IV - no French - YouTube

Für mich müsste da aber noch Sense kommen, dann wärs ne Überlegung wert. Wer immer sofort Software-Updates haben will, muss sich halt ein Google kaufen ..


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Dezember 2011)

CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Hat HTC auch schon so ne Liste?
> Ich mein, im Kopf zu haben, dass auch das DHD geupdatet wird, kann mich aber gut irren. Wär jedenfalls interessant, da es ja mal der direkte Konkurrent zum Galaxy S1 war, das ja kein neues Update bekommt.
> 
> Aber realistisch bleiben - wenn beim Normalbenutzer plötzlich so viel anders ist, guckt der nur doof aus der Wäsche. Ich selber hab mir heute n neues Custom Rom aufgespielt, das ist beim DHD zwar anfangs nicht allzu durchschaubar, aber eigentlich gut machbar. Dann hat man auch Features, die man braucht - und die ersten Beta-ROMS für das DHD mit 4.0 gibt es auch schon! Zwar noch nicht 100%ig funktionsfähig und natürlich ohne Sense, aber es läuft.
> ...


Htc hat es schon grob gesagt: sensation; sensation xe; sensation xl und irgendwas3D


----------



## downgrade (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Wie ich schon vermutet hatte.

Langsam komm ich mir mit meinem GT P1000 richtig verarscht vor


----------



## CentaX (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Htc hat es schon grob gesagt: sensation; sensation xe; sensation xl und irgendwas3D


 
Hm .. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass ich das DHD zum großen Teil wegen der guten Updatepolitik von HTC gekauft hab, ists schwach. Ich hab aber schon bei Sense 3.0 dann die Initiative ergriffen - klar, die wollen auch neue Smartphones verkaufen, nur ärgerlich wars schon, dass 2 Monate nach dem Kauf denn ne neue Oberfläche rauskommt, wie total lästige Sachen zum Teil behebt (z.B., dass man nun durch die Homescreens "durchscrollen" kann und nicht rechts und links ein Ende hat) .. Dass jetzt aber kein 4.0 rauskommt, ist ärgerlich, vorallem weil das Sensation hier das einzige High-End Gerät zu sein scheint .. Und dass neue Funktionen wohl auf alten Handys funktionieren, haben Coder ja wohl bewiesen. Also, wenn ich mich nicht schon damals mit Custom Roms auseinandergesetzt hätte, würd ich mich jetzt richtig, richtig doll ärgern.. So nen rasanten Fortschritt hat man auf dem PC schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Wann 4.0 wohl für LG kommt


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Android 4.0: HTC bestätigt Updates » Android, Desire, Google, Cream, Sense, Sandwich » JCFRICKs Tech Blog

wo steht denn dass das dhd KEIN 4.0 update bekommt?!


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

HTC schreibt auf seiner Facebook-Seite folgendes zu den Updates:


> Ice Cream Sandwich is coming in early 2012 to a variety of devices including the *HTC  Sensation, HTC Sensation XL and HTC Sensation XE, as well as the HTC  Rezound*, HTC EVO 3D, HTC EVO Design 4G* and HTC Amaze 4G* *through close integration with our carrier partners.
> 
> We're  continuing to assess our product portfolio, so stay tuned for more  updates on device upgrades, timing and other details about HTC and Ice  Cream Sandwich.


Da es scheinbar öfters Unklarheiten bei den anderen Herstellern gibt,
mache in meinem Startpost noch ne Liste dazu mit den anderen Firmen die ein Update bringen;
zumindest soweit ich Infos dazu finde.


----------



## crackajack (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

also wenn du eine Liste machen willst:
Sony Ericcson
we plan to upgrade the entire 2011 Xperia™ portfolio* to [...] Android 4.0 or Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*



crackajack schrieb:


> also wenn du eine Liste machen willst:


Danke für den Link.
Liste steht bereits.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Hm dass mein SGS nicht dabei ist war mir irgendwie klar  Diese Schweine. naja Customs FTW


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

War klar das meins dabei ist, man kauft sich ja nicht umsonst immer das teuerste

Wann kommt das Update denn für das SGS2? Ist mein erstes mal


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*



nyso schrieb:


> Wann kommt das Update denn für das SGS2? Ist mein erstes mal


Ein Freund von mir bekam gestern eine Mail von Samsung, demzufolge es Anfang März losgehen sollte.
Natürlich kann es sich noch verzögern wenn die Telefonanbieter noch Anpassungen machen müssen.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

Q1 2012 sollen die Updates erscheinen...Kies, oder dein SGSII werden dir dann bescheid geben


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

Wie gut, dass ich ICS schon auf meinem DHD am laufen habe. HTC kann mich mal.

Bis auf Videos und die Kamera läuft schon alles.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4 Update bekannt*

Welchen Port benutzt du?


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2011)

Mist. SGS Plus für meine Frau zu Weihnachten gekauft. Wie lange hab ich denn bei Amazon Umtauschrecht?


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

zwei wochen?

ist deiner frau das 4.0 so wichtig?


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

SGS+ ?  Das war ein Fehler. Ob mit ICS oder ohne


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

Du kannst es innerhalb von zwei Wochen problemlos zurückschicken.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2011)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> SGS+ ?  Das war ein Fehler. Ob mit ICS oder ohne



Wenn du wüsstest, wie sie ihre handys misshandelt... Insofern ist das Plus ein guter Kompromiss. Da gehen dann “nur“ rund 270 euro über die Wupper.


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

Kleiner Tipp, ich hab für mein SGS2 solch ein Silikondings. Das schützt wirklich gut. Antikratzerfolie auf das Display, Handy rein in das Silikonteil, fertig ist der echt gute Schutz


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

ich find die silikonhüllen äußerst unpraktisch, die bleiben in der hosentasche ständig kleben und sind starke schmutzmagneten.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*

Zu den News. Mach das Update am besten hinten dran oder änder die Überschrift etwas ab.
Auf der Main-Page sieht man nur "Update 21.12" aber nicht um was es geht.

Ansonsten danke für die Liste. Mein Handy bekommt eh Cyanogenmod drübergepfeffert wenn es zwei Jahre alt ist (also noch ein Jahr) da ich meine Garantie nicht verlieren möchte.

Und die 4.0.x hat immernoch einen "üblen" Bug
http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...aechen-des-Android-Rechtesystems-1399337.html


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zu den News. Mach das Update am besten hinten dran oder änder die Überschrift etwas ab.
> Auf der Main-Page sieht man nur "Update 21.12" aber nicht um was es geht.


Danke für den Hinweis, werd ich gleich machen. 

EDIT: So, müsste jetzt besser passen. Wird wohl noch ein paar Minuten dauern bis es das CMS aktualisiert hat.


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.12.-10:35h: Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt] Samsung gibt Geräteliste mit Android 4.0-ICS Update bekannt*



Abductee schrieb:


> ich find die silikonhüllen äußerst unpraktisch, die bleiben in der hosentasche ständig kleben und sind starke schmutzmagneten.


 
Also meins jedenfalls nicht. Zieht keinen Schmutz an und klebt in der Hosentasche nur minimal. Das ist der Schutz mir wert

P.S: Hab zwei kleine Kinder, die nehmen das Ding gerne als Spielzeug Ohne Hülle wäre es wohl schon dahin


----------



## omgfck12 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Gibts auch eine Quelle für die Motorolas?
Ansonsten landet das Atrix sonst unterm Baum, wenn es 4.0 bekommt


----------



## Snake7 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

was hat root mit nem firmwareupdTe zu tin?
Richtig, gar nix.
Du meinsg entweder VWM oder Odin.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*



> Richtig, gar nix.


Falsch. Root, CWM, update. Ohne Root Kernel kein CWM


----------



## Killer Mandarine (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Das Atrix bekommt kein 4.0, das ist eine Falschinformation.


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Gibts auch eine Quelle für die Motorolas?
> Ansonsten landet das Atrix sonst unterm Baum, wenn es 4.0 bekommt


Hab mich jetzt noch mal etwas weiter speziell mit dem Atrix beschäftigt:
Der Twitter-Eintrag von Motorola auf den man sich eine meiner Quellen bezieht wurde von Motorola gelöscht klick,
offenbar war dort jemand etwas voreilig.
Aktuell gibt es von Motorola direkt nur noch noch diese etwas ältere Infos: klick
In dieser ist das Atrix nicht mehr dabei, ich habs darum jetzt aus der Liste rausgenommen.
Auch bei Chip.de steht es in der heute aktualisierten Liste als "noch offen" drin.
Auf anderen Seiten wird jedoch spekuliert das es aufgrund der Übernahme von Motorola durch Google doch noch ein ICS für das Atrix geben könnte.
Hoffe das hilft dir zumindest etwas weiter.


----------



## omgfck12 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt noch mal etwas weiter speziell mit dem Atrix beschäftigt:
> Der Twitter-Eintrag von Motorola auf den man sich eine meiner Quellen bezieht wurde von Motorola gelöscht klick,
> offenbar war dort jemand etwas voreilig.
> Aktuell gibt es von Motorola direkt nur noch noch diese etwas ältere Infos: klick
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine bemühungen schade, dass nichts genaueres feststeht, wenn sich da nichts in richtung ICS tun sollte muss es wohl das galaxy R werden.. Wobei das Galaxy R eigentlich identische Hardware besitzt.. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Liza (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Freut mich zwar mit meinem Galaxy S2, aber finde das blöde das Samsung das tolle ICS mit TW Launcher total verhunzt. Das was ich in der leaked Beta gesehen habe sah jetzt nicht so schön aus wie das freie ICS vom Nexus.


----------



## Gast20141127 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Das hast du wohl Recht.
Zum Glück gibts ja noch Alternativen wie den Go Launcher oder ADW.

Wäre aber echt eine super Sache wenn man sich die Oberfläche auswählen könnte,
ob man jetzt Touchwiz, Sense usw. oder die orig. Google Oberfläche haben will.
Ähnlich wie man halt zB in WindowsXP auch zwischen Luna und klassischem Design inkl. Startmenü wählen kann.


----------



## Duebelmaster (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Das hast du wohl Recht.
> Zum Glück gibts ja noch Alternativen wie den Go Launcher oder ADW.
> 
> Wäre aber echt eine super Sache wenn man sich die Oberfläche auswählen könnte,
> ...


 
Ja gut, Sense und Touchwiz wird man wohl ohne Custom Rom nie auswählen können. ^^

tt: Find es sehr schade, dass die Hersteller ihre Geräte nicht einfach mindestens zwei Jahre mit den neusten Versionen versorgen. So lange ein normaler Vertrag halt läuft. Sind ja auch teuer genug, die Smartphones. 
Das läuft bei Apple mit den Updates schon deutlich besser und ist dann in manchen Fällen zugegebenermaßen auch einen größeren Aufpreis wert, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Man sollte mal eine Paketverwaltung á la Ubuntu einführen. 

Naja, prinzipiell ist es mir persönlich (Motorola Defy) auch egal. Die Leute vom Cyanogen Mod halten mein Gerät bisher wunderbar aktuell (ICS ist auch schon im anmarsch), was ich von Motorola nicht behaupten kann - da ist bei Froyo!!! schluss. Die CM7 meines Geräts und die diverser Freunde von mir laufen ohnehin mit deutlich weniger Fehlern als stock-roms. Kanns echt jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

@ Duebelmaster:

Es gab doch dieses Jahr mal eine Meldung von einer Google-Konferenz wo man sich mit den Hersteller ja auf 18Monate Updates verständigt hat.
Leider ist da noch nicht viel geschehen da es ja nur Absichtserklärungen waren.
Wenn ich mir anschaue wie lange LG schon rumeierte beim Optimus Speed,
um endlich das verbuggte System mal auf Gingerbread zu hieven dann kanns einem schon vergehen...


----------



## Iceananas (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Auf Sensation läuft bereits eine von HTC geleakte ICS Version. Schaut bisher ganz sachick aus, auch wenns noch ne beta ist


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Samsung gibt Geräte mit Android 4-Update bekannt - 21.12. Liste weiterer Hersteller eingefügt*

Bin jetzt mal schon gespannt auf ICS auf dem SGS2, der Leak & etwaige editierte Versionen davon zeigen schon was ICS mit sich bringt, sind aber doch noch blankeste Alpha.


----------

